# Alvin and the Chipmunks



## Magica (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay, I grew up with these guys.  I still have my plush, puppet, figurine, and movie, but nothing prepared me for this movie poster I seen last night:







The movie is confirmed, but I am slightly upset at how the Chipmunks were designed.  Hopefully the whole "gansta" crap is just for the movie poster thing, because I will dislike it if the movie revolves around this.

It will come out in December, so only time will tell when I see it or a trailer of it.


----------



## Ray-Don (Jul 5, 2007)

I too grew up wit da lil Chipmunks and i was surprised when i saw the same poster when i went to see Transformers, I think the gansta look is just a eyecatcher and i dont think the movie would have em like this...i hope not.


----------



## -RyuShiramoto- (Jul 6, 2007)

*gasps* NO WAI! I LOVE ALVIN AND THE CHIPMUNKS!

I have an alarm clock, and a few plushies of them!

I remember when my mom bought a christmas cd of them!

And I also remember, when I was a kid. I'd watch the show all the time in the mornin! IT WAS FREAKIN SWEET! AND STILL IS! I MUST SEE IT!


----------



## Jelly (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'm getting pretty sick of this bullshit.



Underdog (Live Action) is coming out in August. Fantastic.

Can't wait to see who's going to be doing the wretched animation.


----------



## Spinal (Jul 6, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> The movie is confirmed, but I am slightly upset at how the Chipmunks were designed.  Hopefully the whole "gansta" crap is just for the movie poster thing, because I will dislike it if the movie revolves around this.



that's got nothing to do with gang violence, it's co-opted 90s hip hop fashion.

disgusts me too, but probably not for the same reason


----------



## Oni (Jul 6, 2007)

The Chipmunks look mean... and that looks like pee wee herman!!!! Noooooo!!! Something is deinitely wrong with that picture.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 6, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> and that looks like pee wee herman!!!! Noooooo!!! Something is deinitely wrong with that picture.



:lol: No, that's Jason Lee as David Seville. He also provided his voice for "Underdog" (the live action movie which jellyhurwit mentioned). 

Anyway, I'm not so sure about it.Â Â I grew up with the TV show, too, but I don't think this movie would do the TV show any justice.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jul 6, 2007)

LOLZ, ghetto chipmunks.... :lol:


----------



## LobaHuskita (Jul 10, 2007)

oh man....Theadore looks like Fat Joe! i really hope that this doesn't kill the Chipmunks, but i have a bad feeling that it is. just like how they did with Garfield! XC


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ewww gangsta Chipmunks. 
The series had corny 80s animation and an awesome theme tune, I have a feeling they'll replace it with rap.
If so, I won't see it. They've totally ruined it. 
Theme songs were so much more awesome in the 80s (and music in general.)

Vaguely on topic, anyone know of anywhere where I can find chipmunk furries? 

Also, first post. o/


----------



## Magica (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to bump, but here's a trailer. At least their voices are still intact: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1vVnoSRR78

EDIT: Official site: http://www.alvinandthechipmunksmovie.com/


----------



## soundhound (Jul 31, 2007)

the 'gangsta' crap is just for the poster, pretty much. there's not really any rapping in the movie.


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 31, 2007)

I noticed that the chipmunks are exactly the same size as their real-life counterparts. I guess that they are trying to be realistic as possible.

I believe that they butcher it up because they think that they will make a lot of money with this idea.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice looking characters - too bad the voices don't suit them. Oh, and Alvin putting a turd in his mouth, yeah, you can tell this is going be a real hit with families - just like Scat in the Hat.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 31, 2007)

Is Alvin supposed to be Eminem?

That looks fucking retarded.  I hate Hollywood.


----------

